# RVC's Whiski Jack at Valhalla Questions



## KevJan (Jun 12, 2009)

Making last minute preparations for our vacation to Canada and can't seem to find out if there is any internet available or what the laundry situation is.  We are confirmed into a 2 bedroom unit but it does not include washer and dryer but indicates it is available onsite.  Is it coin laundry?  Is laundry soap available?  Do they have a business center with access to the internet?  If anyone has been there recently, do you have any suggestions or information that would be helpful?  Also, I saw on television recently about a "canopy walk" that is somewhere in the area.  Anyone know about this, I think it's walking on rope and wooden bridges in the tops of the trees?  Thanks to anyone who has information!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 12, 2009)

blackcomb.com said:
			
		

> Valhalla - Whistler Retreats
> Location Whistler Village North
> 
> Adjacent to Whistler's Marketplace, and just a 10-minute walk from the Village Square, Valhalla is close to everything yet still very private. Treat yourself to a stay in one of these comfortable, spacious units attractively decorated in a contemporary style including common area hot tub and underground parking. Stay at Valhalla!
> ...


This may be a different part of the complex but it says internet & washer and dryer.


----------



## BevL (Jun 12, 2009)

Why not just phone?

THat way you know for sure.

Just a thought.

Bev


----------



## geoand (Jun 12, 2009)

Whistler has internet cafes all over the place.  They are cheap and reliable.


----------



## KevJan (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.  I did think about calling and remembered that I have a long-distance block on my home phone and the cell phone doesn't have international service.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jwerking (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi:

We just got back from a stay at Whiski Jack NOrthstar - which is right next door to the Valhalla.  It had free internet access from the units - so take your laptop and also free international phone calls - what a nice amenity!  We had a washer and dryer in our unit and they provided only one small box of starter detergent.  It was a fairly convenient location - as there is an IGA supermarket for all your needs directly across the street for all your food and laundry needs - but it was expensive.  We had a gas grill on our balcony - which was a nice touch - so we grilled steaks one night and sausages another for spagetti.  

There was a very casual Greek place called OPA right before the supermarket - which had pretty good souvalki platters for about $9 - about as cheap as it gets in Whistlers.  Also, a great hamburger place - right next to the Quiznos - which is just up one block on Main Street - sorry, can't remember the name.  But they cook your burgers when ordered - even have lamb or italian sausage burgers and you can add different toppings of your choice.  It comes with yummy fresh cut fries - about $10 for the combo. 

If you drive up from Vancouver on Rt 99 , be sure to stop at Shannon Falls - which is on the right hand side of the road - right before the town of Squamish - which is half way to Whistler's from Vancouver.  It makes a nice bathroom break and the falls are very scenic and definitely worth the stop.  If you have time, there is a Walmart in Squamish on the left hand side of the road.  Although we did not stop there, it may be worth it to pick up sodas, chips at a cheaper price than at the Supermarket at Whistler's.  

Let me know if you have any questions.  I would be glad to answer.

Joyce


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jwerking said:


> Also, a great hamburger place - right next to the Quiznos - which is just up one block on Main Street - sorry, can't remember the name.  But they cook your burgers when ordered - even have lamb or italian sausage burgers and you can add different toppings of your choice.  It comes with yummy fresh cut fries - about $10 for the combo.


Nice tip. I've never heard of the place but we'll be sure to try it on our next trip.




> If you drive up from Vancouver on Rt 99 , be sure to stop at Shannon Falls - which is on the right hand side of the road - right before the town of Squamish - which is half way to Whistler's from Vancouver.  It makes a nice bathroom break and the falls are very scenic and definitely worth the stop.


It is a very nice falls and right off the road.


> If you have time, there is a Walmart in Squamish on the left hand side of the road.  Although we did not stop there, it may be worth it to pick up sodas, chips at a cheaper price than at the Supermarket at Whistler's.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.  I would be glad to answer.
> 
> Joyce


Never considered the walmart. But we've stopped in Squamish several times to stock up on the refrig items before getting to whistler. Non refrig items we bring from home or buy before crossing the border.


----------



## KevJan (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info.  You know, I had a feeling about Wal-Mart.  I seem to have a Wal-Mart radar, I've been able to find one just about everywhere I've been.  I can just drive to it without even knowing it's even there.  It just "pops" out.  We save tons by shopping at Wal-Mart and Costco so it's nice to know they are both in the area.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 16, 2009)

KevJan said:


> Thanks for all the great info.  You know, I had a feeling about Wal-Mart.  I seem to have a Wal-Mart radar, I've been able to find one just about everywhere I've been.  I can just drive to it without even knowing it's even there.  It just "pops" out.  We save tons by shopping at Wal-Mart and Costco so it's nice to know they are both in the area.



It sounds as if you are planning to drive to Whistler - I assume you are coming from your home in Utah.  What is your intended route and border crossing point?


----------



## KevJan (Jun 17, 2009)

No, we are not going to be driving.  We will be flying into Vancouver and then renting a car to drive up to Whistler, stopping at Costco and WalMart of course.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 17, 2009)

KevJan said:


> No, we are not going to be driving.  We will be flying into Vancouver and then renting a car to drive up to Whistler, stopping at Costco and WalMart of course.


well ... in that case I won't give you my standard border crossing tips and advice!!!


----------



## KevJan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd still be glad for your advice.  There is a slight possibility that we fly into Seattle and need to drive a rental car from there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not steve but the advice is if driving to Whistler via Seattle, get off the freeway in Bellingham ( Lynden exit-fourth or fifth exit), and take the Lynden crossing.  That crossing is seldom as backed up as the main I-5 crossing in Blaine. Also, there is a big Safeway store just 3 miles from the border where you can fill up on cheap US gas and pickup any grocery items you might want ( wine in the US is much cheaper than in whistler)

After crossing border, continue about 10 miles to Hwy 1 the main freeway into vancouver. Follow it to it's end ( about 70 km) and that is the hwy to whistler. This bypasses downtown vancouver but makes getting lost almost impossible. 

Hope this helps


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm not steve but the advice is if driving to Whistler via Seattle, get off the freeway in Bellingham ( Lynden exit-fourth or fifth exit), and take the Lynden crossing.  That crossing is seldom as backed up as the main I5 crossing in Blaine. Also, there is a big Safeway store just 3 minles form the border were you can fill up on cheap US gas and pickup any grocery items you might want ( wine in the US is much cheaper than in whistler)
> 
> After crossing border, continue about 10 miles to Hwy 1 the main freeway into vancouver. Follow it to it's end ( about 70 km) and that is the hwy to whistler. This bypasses downtown vancouver but makes getting lost almost impossible.
> 
> Hope this helps



Hey - I resemble those remarks!!!  

I would add the following.  The I-5 exit in Bellingham is Meridian Road (Hwy 539), Exit 256.

Another advantage with this crossing is that a good portion of the Trans-Can Highway (Highway 1) through Coquitlam and Burnaby has carpool lanes.  As Bill mentioned, gas up and get groceries at the Safeway in Lynden.  You can't miss it; it's on the right side of Meridian Road.  Don't get anything frozen because at that point you've still got about two more hours of driving ahead of you.  Check at Canadian customs web page to verify what food items you can bring in with you.  You'll probably have to ditch any apples or pears; possibly unprocessed meats as well.

Figure about 5-1/2 hours drive time to Whistler from SeaTac; more if you catch either Seattle or Vancouver during commute times.


----------

